# Holiday Gift ideas needed - help!



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi all! From another thread, I see that Laurie has already started Christmas shopping! I am impressed! And that got me thinking that if I can get my act together and start EARLY, I could actually order things off the Internet and be done shopping early too.

The reason I end up procrastinating often is because I can't think of good gifts for....
- my sister-in-laws (can't think of anything new)
- my brother-in-laws (even worse)
- my dad/father-in-law (ultimately THE most difficult)

I am hoping we can trade good gift ideas here. Also, the challenge is to find great gifts that are affordable.... :help:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've found something for my folks that I'm pleased with--for use during power outages: the wind-up flash light/weather radio. They were fascinated with the idea when they saw someone else's. 

No ideas for the SILs or BILs, though. I'll be anxiously watching, too, for more ideas!

Sheri


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

These may help, some gifts I have bought in the past that were well received:

SIL - send a beautiful fresh holiday wreath or table centerpiece if she is hosting dinner or party; if she entertains - wine stuff such as charms for stemmed glasses, a monogrammed wine coaster for the table, a foil cutter. If they have bigger gatherings at the holidays or do outdoor entertaining in the summer and want nice unbreakable glasses these are THE BEST: govino.com They seem like thin fine crystal but are shatter proof and disposable!

BIL and FIL - there are a few cool tool things that my BIL loves. One is a snake flashlight that you can wrap around things or clip on and see what the heck you are doing. The other is a headlamp for walking outside at night, working with both hands under the sink, that sort of thing. Also a laser level. great for the house as it helps in hanging pictures, too. 

Also, I gave my BIL and Dad both fuzzy throws that they can snuggle under when they watch TV. The originals came from Target years ago, but got kinda ratty. Recently they got upgraded to Restoration Hardware throws that are a little more with the decor.

If they like wine or beer - I go to Bevmo or Safeway and buy a six pack of some of the top rated wines like Sauvignon Blanc or Pinot as a tasting kind of gift. I do that for my brother who loves wine and it gets him to try new inexpensive wines. You could also do a mix and match case of microbrews if they like beer. 

Along the alcohol lines - these aren't cheap ($15 a bottle) but they are yummy - Wms Sonoma has new fancy cocktail mixes, you add the liquor or drink straight. 

One year I bought my sister a organizer box at container store and put in all the stuff you run out of at home, a small stapler, paper clips, thumbtacks, a variety of post it notes, those wonderful small sharpie pens in every color, a set of scissors in 2 sizes (cheap at ikea) . And one year I did a hostess kit the same way: wine charms, cocktail napkins, really nice plastic cutlery, plastic glasses, disposable paper handtowels for the bath, little soaps and a dish for them for the bath. 

Also you could make a nice silk flower arrangement that matches her taste and decor. The people in the craft store will help you.

I also find picture of the family that they would like - especially old photos of my parents as kids and young newlyweds, and reprint them and put in nice frames from pictureframes.com or target.

For your SIL you could also do a home pedicure foot health gift that includes Yoga Toes, a Ped Egg, cool pretty emery boards from the drug store, super moisture lotion, and if you are feeling generous, a hot parafin wax dip, all in a nice tub with a fresh new fluffy towel.

And when all else fails - iTunes gift cards and donations to the American Red Cross.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

We've given to charities for the past four years instead of buying each other gifts...we try to match up their interests to a charity. However, I laughed when I saw this was used as the punchline to a joke in the movie "Year of the Dog." Meanwhile, this is only with my family...the in-laws wouldn't be keen on not getting gifts even though they literally "have it all." Can you hear my teeth gritting here?

Let's just say they have it all, it's all their's and they don't want to share with anyone that isn't related to them. Still love them just totally disagree with anything they fundamentally stand for...okay I'm so getting off point here.

I have often found myself going to the same site and getting EVERYONE'S gift. They even come wrapped... www.lush.com. You can get stuff for guys, girls, anyone who is interested in smelling good and keeping clean. My favorite kind of Christmas shopping-one stop shop.

Meanwhile, I did challenge myself to shop locally to support my home town. I was stunned at how much I could find here at home and it felt really good to know I was boosting local economy.

Lastly, I always give my in-laws who don't need anything homemade pepper jelly. It's a big hit and a big pain in the ass to make.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am trying to knit at least 80% of gifts this year. We'll see if I can actually pull it off! But if you're looking for unique (and handmade!) gifts that are fun, I LOVE etsy.com. They have the best things ever and it's such an addictive site!

For example, here's an awesome vendor that sells homemade soaps, etc.: http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=84348

This woman is based off of Rome and sells awesome wallets, purses, etc: http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5015358

I bought all my bridesmaids earrings and necklaces from this seller... she is AWESOME! The materials are excellent and everyone thought I bought them at department stores. She is based off of Scotland but I received the package in 3 days. Very cool! http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=62605

I bought Spencer's wedding gift from this seller. She makes custom Vintage map cufflinks. They are amazing and Spencer loved them! She also can make them into necklaces. And she has other items too, which I'm sure are awesome: http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5053816

Awesome ceramic pieces: http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5768478

Love, Love, LOVE these clutches. I'd own one of each if I could! Too bad they aren't cheap! http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5429379

Ummm... I could go on and on and on. Seriously, if you haven't discovered etsy.com, it's time to start! You can also make your own store if you're artistic and all. 

ETA: Just noticed I used "awesome" like 10 times in this post. HAHA! Can you tell I love this site?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I shop early when I can think of ideas. I have bought a few gifts so far. Some of my favorite gifts include:
--calendars made from funny photos of the family
--Starbucks sell coffee mugs that you can personalize with family pictures
--gift certificates to a favorite or special restaurant (a great couple gift)
--tickets to an upcoming show

I will look up some of what has been suggested here.

BTW--my step mother received a beautiful set of ceramic salad spoons for a gift. I have looked all over, but have not been able to find something similar. I would buy several pairs for gifts if I could find them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Finding the right gift is always hard. 
for my in laws - we give them Am EX gift cards -they love to eat out and use them for dinners, or they can be used for anything, anywhere AmEx is accepted. 

for my SIL I got her a "Day of Beauty" - also socks, bath items, creams, body butters, stress reliever items, slippers with bath items, and a piece of jewelry. 

For my kids who are 21 and 18 - We got them portable GPS systems for their cars! They always borrow ours and now they can just keep their own in their cars. 

I also make the double fleece blankets for a lot of people. Last year 3 nieces got them, and this year 2 nephews will get them. 

I love to make baskets with a purpose - alcohol with bar items and a book, or day of beauty, or cooking, or lingerie (I dont know how to spell it)ound 
Movie tickets, with microwave popcorn, and candies and a DVD. 

Just some ideas!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cheryl said:


> I shop early when I can think of ideas. I have bought a few gifts so far. Some of my favorite gifts include:
> --calendars made from funny photos of the family
> --Starbucks sell coffee mugs that you can personalize with family pictures


I love these sort of gifts. While it takes time, these have always had the most meaning to me. I actually still have one of the starbucks photo mugs from about 8 years ago!

There is a website my family uses for holidays and they also have a bit of a gift finder to give you some ideas too. You can search by occasion, person, age, sex, etc. They have a lot of personalized items. I have a lot of really hard family to buy as they have everything, they dont have hobbies, etc. but it always makes feel great when we visit and we see the personalized item we got them sitting out 
http://www.findgift.com/

We did the little personalized door matts one year for family members and those were a big hit. We just visited this summer and a few people still had them sitting out too! BTW, you can make someone bald if they are and everyone finds it pretty funny!!!
http://www.findgift.com/gift-ideas/pid-102423/

My husband actually got me one of my most favorite presents from there too. He sat Belle and Dora on the couch took their picture and made a purse for me. The purse actually has held up really well but I loved that he went thru the work and made something and then when I use it, it is my girls  I will have to get another one!
http://www.findgift.com/gift-ideas/pid-39944/


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, another gift that pleases is a gift certificate to the best spa/salon nearby for a massage - if they belong to a health club, get them one from that club. 

Or if they shop in a particular store near home, a gift certificate from that store. My brother likes Wine from this shop in Bellevue, WA, so he really appreciates it when he gets a cert from Pete's. He'll always treat himself to one bottle at the price of the gift certificate! And my SIL is into art quilting, so I get her a cert from the quilting shop in Bellevue. My nephew is an artist and he likes this little art store and likes the owner, so I make a point of buying him a certificate from that store. He likes it that I help keep the guy in business.

Finally, I like to travel with my Sis and BIL, so I buy them a certificate from a place I want to travel to with them. Shops in Key West, FL is our destination.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't have much to offer but I'm getting great ideas! 

Since lots of our family are out of state I send Harry & David gift baskets to the in-laws. They do them now for couples so they aren't overrun with goodies or fruit. (Remember the Seinfeld episode..."What are we going to do with all this fruit?!?!?)

SIL & BIL get Amazon gift cards or iTunes cards, they love both of them! And restaurant gift cards for local places.

Not sure what I'm doing for my kids but for the rest of the family I love the idea of charitable contributions. My MIL & FIL donate to a local children's shelter in their hometown in the names of my children. The kids don't NEED anything and really got excited last year when they received the card saying a donation was made in their names.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.christmasgifts.net/

http://www.gifts.com/christmas










http://www.christmasgifts.com/

http://www.christmasgifts.org/


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm doing something different this holiday season. I'm giving money to my relatives and looking for people in stores that can't afford things and buying what they're looking at for them. I'm dropping quarters in those machines that kids love that give you a chance to lift out a toy when I see a kid at the machine.....stuff like that.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

For the parents and in-laws my sister gets them a big frame and sends them a monthly photo (update) of each child. It is interesting to see their growth each year
Hmmmm! kind of like our monthly photo challenge. :brick: 
Another thought how about digital photo frames!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> looking for people in stores that can't afford things and buying what they're looking at for them.


 Gee Jan, DH and I have been really looking at a new RV (2008 or 2009 Allegro Bay).....where were you when we needed you two weekends ago! :biggrin1: Acutally, I love your idea and may steal it.

Seriously though......my sisters and I gave up buying gifts for each other years ago. We only buy for our mom. My mom is 77 and truly trying to get rid of the "stuff" she has accumulated over the years so she doesn't need any more stuff. She loves getting gift cards for massages though. She also likes getting (and giving) several small, inexpensive gifts which is fun. I plan to put together a box for her with lots of little things this year. Things like restaurant gift cards for places that she and her cousin enjoy, perhaps bath soaps, pretty towels or kitchenware. The things that we all keep around that need to be replaced but we don't think about it. Up until recently gasoline gift cards were a big hit as are Trader Joe's gift cards.
My DH is THE hardest person to buy for. He's not a big fan of Christmas gift giving because he hates the commercialism of it all. Going into a store in September and October and seeing it all decked out in Christmas stuff makes him crazy. I have NO idea what to do for him...............sigh.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Susan I think he wants another hav!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Unfortunately, this "wonderful" economy has hit my business pretty hard (income is down about 75%) that, added to my son-in-law's lay-off in Oct. is causing our family to be creative with our gift giving this year. We have agreed to drastically reduce what we spend for gifts this year (no gift over $20) and homemade gifts or "gifts of time" are preferred. 

So, any/all suggestions that fit the criteria are welcome . Here's what I've managed to gather so far:

I went to the local library semi-annual book sale and found a brand new hardcover copy of a book from a series my DD enjoys (cost $4) Went to a local consignment shop and found the cutest pair of PJs for my DIL. The tags were still on them; original price: $25, what I paid: $12. My oldest grandson is taking guitar lessons and is always in need of picks, so I got him a box of 25 for $5.

I'm pleased w/what I've found so far, but I still have 7 more gifts to find: DH, DS, 3 grandchildren (two boys, ages: 2 & 7, one girl, age: 4), son-in-law, and my mom.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie, I love your gift objectives. What a wonderful way to give something, without being extravagant.

Sheri


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

For those in local proximity to the people they are buying for how about going over to a parent's or kid's house and cooking them dinner and making enough so they can have leftovers, or cleaning their house, mowing the lawn or something like that. Not necessarily fun but probably much appreciated. Take family members to a movie and save money by making it a matinee. Offer to babysit and give a young couple a chance for an evening out. Have a party and set a strict $10 limit on gifts and make them goofy gifts.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

For DH I am having something made especially from him with the 3 L's on them!! He loves his pups, so it will be "from the heart"


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Is it from the National that we saw Laurie? Gabe will really like that!!! That is a neat idea!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Actually - no, it is something different, but I still have that lady's card, she did beautiful work. I might bring pics of the pups to Nationals next year and see if she can do something for me then!


----------



## katdog (Nov 10, 2008)

As a stocking stuffer I love the thumb thing. It's a device you slip on your thumb to hold the pages of a book open So you can read in bed . it's been a big hit with everyone I know !

www.ThumbThing.com


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Last year I made coasters for my kids' teachers and some friends at work. I used 4" tiles from Lowes or Home Depot...got the really "rustic" looking stuff. I think it was about $10 for a box of tiles (sorry, don't remember how many were in the box). Anyway, I bought stamps and stamp pads from a craft store...one was a big stamp with very french looking cursive writing. I stamped that on first, and then put a fleur de lis on top. Sprayed some sealer on, then bundled them with a pretty ribbon. People LOVED them and couldn't believe that I made them myself.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH just bought himself a new MacBook Pro so he isn't getting much this year. For my birthday he wrote me a love letter, put it in a nice envelope and really wrote from the heart. It's the sweetest gift I've ever gotten! 

We take cards off the giving tree at our church and try to get children's cards that are close in age to our kids and then have them shop with us for the gifts. We add lots of extras in with it: toothbrushes, toothpaste, bath gels, soaps and travel size perfumes, and some Christmas candy. My kids have more fun shopping and wrapping those gifts than any others!!! I love doing it too.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just came across this site and thought some of you may be interested.

Black Friday 2008

_Black Friday is the day after Thanksgiving when major retailers around the country discount products to help kick off the Christmas shopping season. The Black Friday ads are usually kept secret until you receive the circulars in your Thanksgiving Day newspaper. However at Black-Friday.net, we give you the advantage by showing you all of the Black Friday 2008 ads before anyone else. We also offer direct links to each product so you can purchase the items online on Black Friday without having to stand in line at the store!_


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone so far for all the fabulous ideas and links to shopping sites! I knew this was the right place to ask this question!

I would love to be able to agree to not exchange gifts with adult relatives, but my in-laws see it differently. I don't want or need anything I don't already have or can't get for myself, really. So, thanks for all the suggestions!! Keep em coming!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> DH ...For my birthday he wrote me a love letter, put it in a nice envelope and really wrote from the heart. It's the sweetest gift I've ever gotten!


(sigh) be still my heart! what a wonderful man you have there Ann.

I love this thread. I will keep checking back. I love the charity idea. but it does not go over well with a lot of people in our families.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Lina said:


> I am trying to knit at least 80% of gifts this year. We'll see if I can actually pull it off! But if you're looking for unique (and handmade!) gifts that are fun, I LOVE etsy.com. They have the best things ever and it's such an addictive site!
> 
> For example, here's an awesome vendor that sells homemade soaps, etc.: http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=84348
> 
> ...


I love Lina's ideas here ^^^^ especially the etsy web site.

Laurie: maybe do a "4"L gift as you are the 4th? or the first? ha ha

I am cutting back this year. Especially with cards, I don't send them, and I gladly do not get too many anymore because of it.
I will probably go with gift certif for BIL. 
SIL gifts have typically been fancy make-up kits like LipGloss from Trish Macevoy or Shimmer powder from Bobbi Brown. Something the gals wouldn't buy for themselves.
Parents are a bit of a challenge but they appreciate most.
And ahhh, what to get Henry?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kodelia - what to get Henry??? The 3 L's are the EASIEST to buy for!!! 
I got a few things from the HRI Auction for them, and I plan on ordering the replacement squirrels for the hide a squirrel - my guys will be in heaven!!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Did anyone watch Oprah yesterday? You can go to her website and get a 20% coupon good at The Container Store. It's only good through 11/19/08. If you're not lucky enough to have a Container Store in your area (like me), you can order on-line and use CLUTTERCREW as the code to get 20% off. They have some great gift ideas and also some goodies for our beloved little furballs. Happy Shopping!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My 2 oldest sons have girlfriends--one of whom is visiting for Christmas. I spent the last 2 days creating calendars for them--the cover has a picture of the 2 of them as a couple and each month includes a picute of my son while he was growing up. It took quite a bit of time to scan the pictures, but they were only $20 to make.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: Great idea! The girls will love it!!! Have your sons seen it yet!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

No, I just ordered it and both sons live out of town. They have both showed the old photo albums to the GF so they should not mind too much!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl your sons sound wonderful!! I guess they take after you. I know some guys that would have a fit!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Just bumping this up again! :bump:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am hinting to everyone I know I want a dehydrator Jane....so unfortunately, I am no help.

I really wish I had the guts one year to take all the money I would spend on gifts (that no one really, needs because I can't afford to give everyone things they really need or want--- I mean how many pretty little serving dishes or candles does one person need?) and put it all together and donate it to a charity or buy a heffer or a flock of chickens for a family in an impoverished country in everyone's name. But alas, too many in our crowd like the gift thing.

But Jane here is the name of a shop I have bought some beautiful gifts
from.

first and for most: Simon Pearce

http://www.simonpearce.com/navGroup.aspx?utm_source=yahoo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Brand+Name

absolutely beautiful pottery and handblown glass-- and if you can get to the one in sanfran there are often nicely priced 2nds that you really can't see the flaws.

Also, now that Kim and others have turned me on to Jo Malone...I think that would be a beautiful gift for a gal on your list...either the fragrance or the candles...

Guys are always hard...

I sometimes give them a nice bottle of something and a few lottery tickets. could be a great gift.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Missy- We do that with DH's father and step-mother. They choose a charity where they live and make donations in our names and we choose a local charity where we are and donate in their name. My kids thought it was so cool! (I was happy about that, thought they might think it odd.) With his mom and step-father we always get something they really need, this year we're going in with his sister and getting them a new computer which is badly needed. My family doesn't exchange gifts anymore as there are just too many of us. (I do get my sisters a little something I know they like though. Usually a favorite candy or bottle of wine.)

If anyone on your list really enjoys wine then WineEnthusiast.com is a great site with nice gifts. 

My kids are tough this year, as they get older the stuff they want is more expensive.:frusty:


----------



## Juniper (Aug 14, 2008)

For my husbands birthday I was out of ideas, so I made him a photo album on shutterfly.com. It took a long time because I play around with backgrounds and boarders alot, but it was a fun project. Also, shutterfly allows you to use mutiple promo codes, so it cost practically nothing for a gorgeous leather bound album. Just a tought.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> I am hinting to everyone I know I want a dehydrator Jane....so unfortunately, I am no help.


Ha ha, you might end up with SIX dehydrators that way! :biggrin1:

Great idea - the bottle of something + lottery tix for the guys! I will check out the link now too! :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sometimes I make a gift basket. Like for my son last year in his first apartment,I put together things they needed or liked but wouldn't buy themselves. My son loves cinnamon/sugar toast---so a toaster,bread,cinnamon sugar already mixed up in a shaker,potholders I had made,jelly....and tie on a kitchen towel. It was neat! I love to make up special gift baskets....

We also give lottery tickets to my step dad who loves to play......


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Shopping online??

For anyone shopping online this year, a friend just sent me this information.
Great site for getting promo codes for a ton of stores! Save on shipping, total cost etc. Check it out!

http://www.retailmenot.com


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

For many people I buy gift certificates to restaurants or home depot--depending upon their need. I think picture calendars are loved by all. I am sure you have pics or can get pics and your sisters and their families. Make a personal calendar and include all the anniversaries and birthdays in the family.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It is very hard to buy for my folks. I'm feeling pretty clever this year, though. We have a lot of power outages around here, and my folks have a cabin up in the mountains of Idaho, too, so I'm getting them (and me...ha!) a crank radio/flashlight/cell phone charger.

I bet there are areas in Florida, Louisiana, and Texas, to name a few, where these would be even more useful than in the mountains over here!

http://www.ambientweather.com/etgramredcrf1.html

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Amy, I'm just really starting to wonder if we may be related somehow.....:suspicious: anyway!! 
Some really wonderful ideas! I am trying extra hard this year to donate to a person's favorite charity, like one of my cousin's just loves watching DogTown, so I'm making a donation in her name and getting her a Best Friends animal sanctuary tee. For those adults that feel it just wouldn't be Christmas without actual gifts, I'm only doing locally made or at least some sort of really "good" kind of product. The kids are an entirely different story, they are all getting "Django goes to School"! yeahh!!!

I have actually given a couple copies of Django already and the kids have LOVED him! Huge raves from the parents also, so it comes highly recommended from my friends anyway.

We are exchanging names for the first time with my DH's family and I'm so happy. It will take a lot of the stress out of shopping, plus, we just don't need anymore stuff. I tried to bring up the idea with my family, but things got a little chilly.

I love catalogue and online shopping, one of my favorites for unusual things is www.UncommonGoods.com

I'm going to check out the other sites recommented right now!
Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sheri - depending on how much you spend - I bet a generator would be a wonderful gift for people who lose their electricity often! As our parents gt older I know that they dont buy they "need" for times like that, mostly due to the economic situation - so buying an older person, something that makes their lives more "comfortable" is a great idea. 

My nephew also just celebrated his 1 year cancer free day - so a donation to the childrens hospital that treated him is something I hope to do as well.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My Favorite little gift to give or get are Tree Ornaments. You can never have too many...the more the merrier. And every year when I take them out I remember who gave them to me...and it is easy to find themed ones if you have musician friends, or sporting enthusiasts, tools, garden themed ones...lots of dogs or even hanging frames so they can add their own picture.
I have yet to find a Hav ornament however that I have liked.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Missy said:


> Also, now that Kim and others have turned me on to Jo Malone...I think that would be a beautiful gift for a gal on your list...either the fragrance or the candles...


Oooh...Missy, which scent did you get? Once you start fragrance combining, you will be HOOKED!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I got the vetyver Kim, and got some samples of the amber & lavander, french lime blossom, and grapefruit. I have loved the vetyver so much though I am really going through it...I have spritzed throws and a dab on candles, a little bit on the boys....LOL it is really too expensive to be using that way...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Next time you're ready to make a purchase, check out the fragrance combining menu, and pick one of the body cremes that go with the vetyver....put that on first with the spray on top...you'll love it!


----------

